# Warrant's Props - Grave Crawler



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Here's a quick demo of the grave crawler internal stuff and parts. It was made with our local Garage of Evil Make & Take builders, although I just now found my wiper motor. Enjoy!


----------



## sluggo (Jun 16, 2010)

Nice video. It does a good job of showing how the prop should work.

In the video, you mention that to reverse the direction of the motor, just reverse the two wires. One thing to keep in mind about doing that...the motor case is often connected to the pin that is supposed to be connected to ground. If you put 12V on that pin, the case now has 12V running through it, exposing anyone touching the case to 12V. 12V is probably unlikely to hurt anyone, but even so, if there is no reason to run it in reverse (such as in the case of your prop), it probably would be safer not to, I would think.


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

I need to make one of these.... Maybe next year...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The comment about "didn't get shocked" made me laugh - nothing like the thrill of good old trial and error when it comes to figuring out where the power is


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

@Sluggo: good point and I'm first to acknowledge I am stupid (i.e. terrified) with electricity. I don't know if standard wiring colors goes with this, i.e. white = ground. There are 5 wires coming out, the black one seems to be connected to a ground-like screw. I should probably get one of those volt-ohms-shock testers to see if the case it lit like a Telsa coil.

Whould there be a risk of shock if wired one way but not the other?


Thanks for the nice comments!

ps - I now realize the thumbnail of the video makes me look like I'm stoned.


----------

